# A way to test out speakers without hooking them up to a car



## ATM_LAunitic

Just got some 12s and an amp, just needed a way of telling if they work or not. How I could test it


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Had to hook em ALL up one by one lol they all work. I got a good deal


----------



## gasman

see answered your own question


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

here is an easier way. get a 9 volt battery connect pos to pos neg to neg. if the make a popping noice or rattling noice you know the voice coils are bad. if the make a thump noise then your in good shape. Just my opinion.


----------



## S10laynframe

Use a DMM and test the resistance of each voice coil. No other way to test the amp other than hooking it up.


----------



## baggedout81

MicrophoneFiend said:


> here is an easier way. get a 9 volt battery connect pos to pos neg to neg. if the make a popping noice or rattling noice you know the voice coils are bad. if the make a thump noise then your in good shape. Just my opinion.


A easy way to tell the polarity also


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

do not use a 9 volt battery u need a smaller one a size d at the largest .9 volts can damage coils and dont use ur drill batteries either..i use a aaa to test a speaker..AND IF U HAVE to test a amp u car just pop hood and connect it like usual and hook pos and rem to positive on battery.and get a headphone to rca out adapter and use a ipod or any mp3 player as signal..


----------



## blackberry913

I have tested on a 16 volt drill battery and nothin has happened to any of my subs


----------



## jjaassoonnguy

can you just hook it up straight to a battery you have laying around? pos to pos neg to nig remote to positive n then rca for audio signal?


----------



## mrotero

Yes to the question above


----------



## KAKALAK

blackberry913 said:


> I have tested on a 16 volt drill battery and nothin has happened to any of my subs


Im sure its all about timing also. If you left that 16V hooked up for over a second or 2 Im sure it would fry it. That wire is super thin


----------



## king-918

ohm it out period!


----------

